# Emigrating to Spain



## KN1709 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,

Myself and my husband are looking into the possibility of emigrating to Spain / Canary Islands (possibly Lanzarote) with our 2 year old daughter. If we move we are looking to keep our house in the UK and rent it out, then rent a property in Spain. The big concern that we have is jobs! My husband is a tree surgeon and I work in HR/recruitment. We wouldnt have that much money to be able to move without having jobs to go to. Does anybody have any advice with regards to work in Spain and any other important things we would have to consider? We would be looking to take our labrador with us as well so I am aware we would need to get various vet checks/pet passport etc. Emigrating is something we have talked about but done nothing about for a while, and now we've both agreed its what we want to do so its time to seriously look into it!

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Work is hard. Spain has the high unemployment and its Islands arent much better, also there would be no social security, welfare, healthcare or child benefits for you unless you pay into the Spanish system, which you'd need to have contracted work for some time to gain. 

Personally I wouldnt look to do it now, the relocation costs alone wouldnt make it viable. Wait til the economic crisis is over, especially if you have work in the UK. How about going for an extended holiday and look to see what options you may have should you wish to give it a go in the future

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KN1709 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself and my husband are looking into the possibility of emigrating to Spain / Canary Islands (possibly Lanzarote) with our 2 year old daughter. If we move we are looking to keep our house in the UK and rent it out, then rent a property in Spain. The big concern that we have is jobs! My husband is a tree surgeon and I work in HR/recruitment. We wouldnt have that much money to be able to move without having jobs to go to. Does anybody have any advice with regards to work in Spain and any other important things we would have to consider? We would be looking to take our labrador with us as well so I am aware we would need to get various vet checks/pet passport etc. Emigrating is something we have talked about but done nothing about for a while, and now we've both agreed its what we want to do so its time to seriously look into it!
> 
> Thanks


:welcome:

have a really good read of recent threads on the forum - especially the one about the economic situation here

unemployment is at around 23% here - over 5 million registered as unemployed

compare that to the UK figures of just over 8% & you'll hopefully understand why I'm about to suggest you stay put

the best thing you can do is start learning Spanish, have lots of recce trips/holidays to different areas & look at what sort of work migh eventually be availabe to you & then hopefully by the time things improve here you'll be well placed to make the move


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry but my advice would be to stay put until things improve here...and that could take a long long time.

The only people who should be thinking of coming to Spain at this time are those with secure, well-paid jobs, people who have businesses they can run from Spain or people retiring with good incomes from pensions and investments.

I don't know for sure but I shouldn't think there's work available for tree surgeons or HR workers especially if you speak no Spanish....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

KN1709 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself and my husband are looking into the possibility of emigrating to Spain / Canary Islands (possibly Lanzarote) with our 2 year old daughter. If we move we are looking to keep our house in the UK and rent it out, then rent a property in Spain. The big concern that we have is jobs! My husband is a tree surgeon and I work in HR/recruitment. We wouldnt have that much money to be able to move without having jobs to go to. Does anybody have any advice with regards to work in Spain and any other important things we would have to consider? We would be looking to take our labrador with us as well so I am aware we would need to get various vet checks/pet passport etc. Emigrating is something we have talked about but done nothing about for a while, and now we've both agreed its what we want to do so its time to seriously look into it!
> 
> Thanks


You ask for advice about jobs. Well there's plenty of it on this forum!
Start off by looking at the stickies at the top of the Spain page - there's one about economy and unemployment or smth like that.
Then try
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/104686-spain-its-economic-situation.html

and

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/102865-moving-uk-spain.html

and you'll see what you're up against


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

As the other posters have said its really bad here at the momenr and you would be better waiting until thing start to get better
That would give you time to learn the language and get some money behind you both a must
Good luck


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in the Canary Islands. If you had experience in the catering industry spoke Spanish, English and German, then you would probably be employable, the Tourist Industry on the larger islands is on the increase and has been for over a year.

Otherwise it will be difficult, we have the highest unemployment figures ever recorded here in the Canary Islands, with estimates from 25 to 30%. The island where I live the some of the young people are emigrating to England to seek work, one guy in the gardening business is now in Perth Western Australia.

Prospects are not good, but do come out for a look, the western isles have more trees than those in the east, which are somewhat arid.

I wish you luck, it will be difficult,

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I live in the Canary Islands. If you had experience in the catering industry spoke Spanish, English and German, then you would probably be employable, the Tourist Industry on the larger islands is on the increase and has been for over a year.
> 
> Otherwise it will be difficult, we have the highest unemployment figures ever recorded here in the Canary Islands, with estimates from 25 to 30%. The island where I live the some of the young people are emigrating to England to seek work, one guy in the gardening business is now in Perth Western Australia.
> 
> ...


Do you have any details on that Hepa, 'cos in general unemployment is rising in the Canaries. Where it differs is that it's rising at a slower rate than the rest of the country. See here
http://www2.gobiernodecanarias.org/empleo/portal/web/sce/contenido_web_estatico/contenidos_servicios_obecan_dato_estadistico_destacadohttp://[/URL

En febrero de 2012 existen en Canarias 278.898 parados; esto supone un aumento de 4.915 personas respecto al pasado mes de enero esto es, (1,79%) y 17.772 desempleados más que en febrero de 2011 (6,79%). Canarias es la CC.AA. en la que menos creció el paro interanual. Para el conjunto del Estado, el paro aumentó un 2,44% respecto al mes pasado y se incrementó un 9,60% respecto febrero de 2011.


----------



## KN1709 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice, its really helpful.

I know some Spanish (up to A Level standard) but my husband doesnt know any (at the moment.......!). We have booked a holiday to Lanzarote in June so we can investigate a few things while we are there. But I do think the best idea is to get some money behind us first so that if we didnt find work straight away we could still manage.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

With regard to tree surgery, most people in this area have olives and for about three months of the year we have the continual noise of chain saws as they cut out dead/diseased wood. A lot that is infested with bugs gets burnt out on the campo, other saleable stuff ends up as leña for the log burners (we have a delivery pending). The thing is everybody does their own surgery based on generations of experience. When you consider that we produce in this area alone 62% of the entire world's olive oil, that's an awful lot of olive trees that get pruned. I guess that what I am trying to say is there's very little call for tree surgeons around here and even less for HR/recruitment which is mostly by word of mouth or personal recommendation. Sorry!


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Where I live in Spain (Estepona) there are lots of trees that are not olive trees that look like they need attention.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

boxergirl said:


> Where I live in Spain (Estepona) there are lots of trees that are not olive trees that look like they need attention.


Yes, there are. A lot round my way too. I have trees that need attention.

But do you think that is enough work to move a family over for????
If the trees are owned by the Ayto or on common land they will not be attended to by an English tree surgeon....They will most probably not be attended to at all, given the parlous state of municipal finances. If the trees are in private ownership, then their owners most certainly resort to the services of tried and tested local, Spanish companies who do that sort of work. I have my own gardener for that kind of thing.

I don't think that anyone would move their family to Spain for the unlikely chance to work on a few trees of indeterminate ownership, really.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

regardless of work, you need to make sure you know why you are wanting to move. Its a huge, costly step and a challenge. You'll need a good financial buffer when you get there and it will be hugely stressful. Living in Spain isnt like living in the UK which is easy by comparison, especially with a family. 

Fact finding visits, research, plenty of money and a guaranteed income are the key to making it work!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> regardless of work, you need to make sure you know why you are wanting to move. Its a huge, costly step and a challenge. You'll need a good financial buffer when you get there and it will be hugely stressful. Living in Spain isnt like living in the UK which is easy by comparison, especially with a family.
> 
> Fact finding visits, research, plenty of money and a guaranteed income are the key to making it work!
> 
> Jo xxx


Those of us who have *successfully* made the move, thoroughly researched all the options, the pluses and the minuses, the what ifs, etc. Many of those who didn't or couldn't be bothered have gone back with a sheepish look on their faces. The alternative chosen by many is to just rent out wherever they were living and move, first to one place (often on the Costas), then another a bit further inland when finances start to squeak before finally returning from whence they came originally very much poorer and disillusioned. The ones who really suffer are those who actually buy their "dream" home and find out that it is in fact a nightmare and in the process lose all their money.

It isn't easy to up sticks and move to another country, especially one where they speak a different language, where you have little or no prospect of working and only a limited or no financial backing. The attitude of "I don't mind doing any job" doesn't work when there are several million natives who are saying the same thing and a Spanish employer will more likely employ them rather than you. You can adopt the attitude that you will work in a bar/cafe/other low pay establishment run by a Brit - so you might but they are going out of business too and you won't even get any unemployment especially if the job was 'on the black' as so many are.

Think very carefully and thoroughly research the options before you take the first step on what can be a very slippery path.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you have any details on that Hepa, 'cos in general unemployment is rising in the Canaries. Where it differs is that it's rising at a slower rate than the rest of the country. See here
> http://www2.gobiernodecanarias.org/empleo/portal/web/sce/contenido_web_estatico/contenidos_servicios_obecan_dato_estadistico_destacadohttp://[/URL
> 
> En febrero de 2012 existen en Canarias 278.898 parados; esto supone un aumento de 4.915 personas respecto al pasado mes de enero esto es, (1,79%) y 17.772 desempleados más que en febrero de 2011 (6,79%). Canarias es la CC.AA. en la que menos creció el paro interanual. Para el conjunto del Estado, el paro aumentó un 2,44% respecto al mes pasado y se incrementó un 9,60% respecto febrero de 2011.




It has been reported in the local media, http://www.diocesisdecanarias.es/solidaridad/paro-en-canarias.html


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

KN1709 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself and my husband are looking into the possibility of emigrating to Spain / Canary Islands (possibly Lanzarote) with our 2 year old daughter. If we move we are looking to keep our house in the UK and rent it out, then rent a property in Spain. The big concern that we have is jobs! My husband is a tree surgeon and I work in HR/recruitment. We wouldnt have that much money to be able to move without having jobs to go to. Does anybody have any advice with regards to work in Spain and any other important things we would have to consider? We would be looking to take our labrador with us as well so I am aware we would need to get various vet checks/pet passport etc. Emigrating is something we have talked about but done nothing about for a while, and now we've both agreed its what we want to do so its time to seriously look into it!
> 
> Thanks


Hi I am moving to Estepona in May with my 11 year old son, dog and cat.

I have been out to Spain 6 times in last 6 months researching and also spent hours online.

You lab will need a dog passport, and also need to have all his injections upto date. For both of mine was around £250.

Here is a random link, but has most info on it Pet Passports - taking your pet abroad

It changed in January, so does work out cheaper and easier now.

If you ring up your local vets, they will assist you on their prices. They are valid for 3 years (I think)

Best think is to get out to the places you are thinking of and explore. I have spent the last 1 - 2 years working towards this.

The internet is also wonderful as you can see so much of the places first, you can even walk around using the google man. Trust me have done that so much...lol

There is not much work in Spain, but you may find a niche with self employment. Although social security is around 250 euros per month. Also, if looking for employment you will probably need to speak Spanish (not sure if you do yet).

Anyway, hope that helps. If that is your dream, then research, research, reaseach then if still right GO FOR IT!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

KN1709 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself and my husband are looking into the possibility of emigrating to Spain / Canary Islands (possibly Lanzarote) with our 2 year old daughter. If we move we are looking to keep our house in the UK and rent it out, then rent a property in Spain. The big concern that we have is jobs! My husband is a tree surgeon and I work in HR/recruitment. We wouldnt have that much money to be able to move without having jobs to go to. Does anybody have any advice with regards to work in Spain and any other important things we would have to consider? We would be looking to take our labrador with us as well so I am aware we would need to get various vet checks/pet passport etc. Emigrating is something we have talked about but done nothing about for a while, and now we've both agreed its what we want to do so its time to seriously look into it!
> 
> Thanks


Lanzarote, being a volcanic island, is not famous for its numerous trees! Imported palm trees yes, but natural ones are not that thick on the ground.

To work in HR or recruitment you will need fluent Spanish.

Are you prepared to move and maybe not get decent jobs for months?

Unemployment in Spain is very high.


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Lanzarote, being a volcanic island, is not famous for its numerous trees! Imported palm trees yes, but natural ones are not that thick on the ground.


Haha that made me giggle, very true. Been to all the islands and yes maybe not the best choice for that kind of work...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> With regard to tree surgery, most people in this area have olives and for about three months of the year we have the continual noise of chain saws as they cut out dead/diseased wood. A lot that is infested with bugs gets burnt out on the campo, other saleable stuff ends up as leña for the log burners (we have a delivery pending). The thing is everybody does their own surgery based on generations of experience. When you consider that we produce in this area alone 62% of the entire world's olive oil, that's an awful lot of olive trees that get pruned. I guess that what I am trying to say is there's very little call for tree surgeons around here and even less for HR/recruitment which is mostly by word of mouth or personal recommendation. Sorry!


the other thing to consider,is that locals will do tree pruning for 10 euros an hour (if,like me, you have to read the manual to figure out which end of the chainsaw to hold before starting it) that price is a bargain. Also, as you probably already know, it is "seasonal" work and customer base is built on "word of mouth" referals.


I don't want to "burst the dream bubble", but unless you have the cash to support you for a few years or a job in HR before you come here and a huge tolerance for a frustated unemployed husband......Think before you make the leap


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> It has been reported in the local media, Paro en Canarias


Unfortunately this is a link to a Roman Catholic site which has details of unemployment in 2010. However, at that point, according to the info there, unemployment in the Canaries was the worst in Spain!
In this article from Feb 2012 from La Opinion (Tenerife) - yes you're right *the rise* in unemployment in the Canaries is the second lowest in Spain
El paro en Canarias sube en 4.915 personas - La Opinión de Tenerife
BUT the overall rate of unemployment in The Canaries is appalling, second only to Andalucia, one of the worst hit spots in Europe!!







It's not easy to find work in the Canaries. Unemployment is very high there, much higher than the UK, the USA and other european countries, possibly all of them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Unfortunately this is a link to a Roman Catholic site which has details of unemployment in 2010. However, at that point, according to the info there, unemployment in the Canaries was the worst in Spain!
> In this article from Feb 2012 from La Opinion (Tenerife) - yes you're right *the rise* in unemployment in the Canaries is the second lowest in Spain
> El paro en Canarias sube en 4.915 personas - La Opinión de Tenerife
> BUT the overall rate of unemployment in The Canaries is appalling, second only to Andalucia, one of the worst hit spots in Europe!!
> ...


I'm going to copy that chart to the 'economy & employment' sticky


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sunny sunshine said:


> Hi I am moving to Estepona in May with my 11 year old son, dog and cat.
> 
> I have been out to Spain 6 times in last 6 months researching and also spent hours online.
> 
> ...


Not long until you get here then!

How did you manage to get school and work sorted?


----------

